# ..  Trump biographer: Trump didn't write any of his books ..



## charley (Jul 3, 2018)

A biographer of President Trump hit back at Trump's tweet touting himself as the author of "many best selling books," saying that ghostwriters had written all of the president's books."President Trump didn't write any of his books. Ghostwriters on all of them," author Tim O'Brien tweeted Tuesday.

O'Brien wrote the Trump biography "Trump Nation" and often appears in the media to discuss Trump. Trump likes to brag about how many books are in his name, when in reality trump has used his wealth to maintain the appearance of how smart he is, which is in doubt, what's not in doubt is the amount of false statements and outright lies Trump has told to seem intelligent. 





​



​


----------



## BadGas (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Otto Brown (Jul 4, 2018)

i think we all knew trump didn't write those books


----------



## BadGas (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Otto Brown (Jul 4, 2018)

BadGas said:


>



here's another hamburger post... is it a joke ?


----------



## Otto Brown (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## BadGas (Jul 4, 2018)

Looks like I have a new stalker ... 



Otto Brown said:


>


----------



## charley (Jul 5, 2018)

Otto Brown said:


> here's another hamburger post... is it a joke ?



lol.. don't sweat it Otto..  Prince called one of my posts a 'nothing burger', and gashole will keep repeating the 'burger theme' in hopes of gaining prince's attention.. and you are correct, gashole isn't funny or clever, so as a follower he will copy everybody else...  just as you smartly pointed out..  thx


----------



## Arnold (Jul 5, 2018)

charley said:


> lol.. don't sweat it Otto..  Prince called one of my posts a 'nothing burger', and gashole will keep repeating the 'burger theme' in hopes of gaining prince's attention.. and you are correct, gashole isn't funny or clever, so as a follower he will copy everybody else...  just as you smartly pointed out..  thx



it has nothing to do with me, they are all just smarter than you.


----------



## charley (Jul 6, 2018)

Prince said:


> it has nothing to do with me, they are all just smarter than you.




you know that ain't true if they're cult members like you..


----------



## Arnold (Jul 6, 2018)

charley said:


> you know that ain't true if they're cult members like you..



yet you are the only starting threads daily about Trump, ummm ok. I think you are the only one that gives a shit I know I don't.


----------



## charley (Jul 6, 2018)

Prince said:


> yet you are the only starting threads daily about Trump, ummm ok. I think you are the only one that gives a shit I know I don't.




 it's become a 'defender of trumpski' site, it didn't used to be that way.. & that POS is destroying American culture .. I'm the only one who opposes trumpski, is that normal ? , only one guy doesn't like trumpy ?? ..  & you fight with me even though I fight alone..


----------



## botamico (Jul 6, 2018)

Nothing groundbreaking about that. Not too many people write their own books. They have ghost writers do the work.


----------



## botamico (Jul 6, 2018)

This whole burger thing has done nothing but made me hungry all the time. I'm up from 205lbs. to 211lbs. As a matter of fact,  I'm going to In and Out burger later on to get the double double burger and a milkshake. Thanks a lot lol!!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2018)

charley said:


> it's become a 'defender of trumpski' site, it didn't used to be that way.. & that POS is destroying American culture .. I'm the only one who opposes trumpski, is that normal ? , only one guy doesn't like trumpy ?? ..  & you fight with me even though I fight alone..



He is repairing all of the damage Obama did, open your eyes Chuck and stop being an ignorant fool.


----------

